# Removing Underseal from Arches



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

A few months ago I cleaned my arches but there was quite a lot of underseal left on. I have already tried using WD40 but it only removed a little bit more.

Would Tar & Glue Remover be any good for removing the underseal?

Cheers.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Underseal is a pain to remove.
I spent days stripping underseal from underside of manta I'm restoring. Used a combination of a paint scraper, nitromors, a blowtorch, an angle grinder with flap discs and a sand blaster.
Not quite sure thats the best approach for you though :lol: 
I would suggest heat to soften it, but not a blowtorch!


----------



## Fishlock (Jun 6, 2007)

Just curious really, but why do you want to remove it? Was it badly done?


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Fishlock said:


> Just curious really, but why do you want to remove it? Was it badly done?


I'd like to clean it all off and then either polish and wax or re-apply a fresh coat.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Are you sure its actually needed?
Seems a pile of work. 
With my manta I removed the underseal, rustproofed it, and put a few good coats of stonechip on. I'll be following that up with a coat or two of paint so dirt can be jetwashed off.
But thats cos its a 35 year old car with a knack of rusting. On my vectra I wouldn't bother in the slightest.
Water can get under the underseal and rust away unnoticed but on newer cars its gonna be sometime before that becomes a serious problem.


----------



## Fishlock (Jun 6, 2007)

Personally I would give the whole arch area a very intense clean, then apply some under-seal with waxyoil in spray form all over the arch in a thick layer, and be sure to let it dry.
This is what i have done with my car and it seems to be working well.


Sam.


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

pressure washer ought to remove it, although a steam c;leaner pressure washer (one that does hot!!) makes it a lot easier! 

personally my whole car has two Very good coats of underseal on (17years old) and i intend to keep it like it! if it aint broke dont fix it!!!


----------



## RichieM (May 11, 2007)

Frost's do a underseal remover


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

AG Tar and Adhesive Remover has always worked for me on newish cars.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

If the car is relatively new i.e. not a 20 year old classic then I'd leave the underseal alone. It's there to protect a high impact area and relying on paint alone will soon see areas damaged by stone chips and potentially rust appearing. If the car is an older classic and undergoing work then removing underseal to assess the condition of the underbody, corrective repair then reapplication of a suitable underseal/stonechip protectant is a good idea because in the long term the underseal lifts slightly and water can get under it causing rust to appear underneath which cannot be easily spotted until it gets quite bad.


----------



## trionic (Oct 3, 2006)

White spirit removes underseal and it's cheap too.


----------

